# Xilence Interceptor Pro PC Leiser machen



## Basell (5. April 2016)

Möchte gerne nun eine Aktion bei mir zuhause Starten 

Meinen PC Leiser machen, ich bin damals schon von einer Luft auf Wasserkühlung gewechselt und habe dadurch schon gefühlte Lautstärke Verloren.
Aber mir ist der PC nun immer noch zu laut.


Daher hier dann dieser Thema wo ich euch Fragen stellen möchte die ihr vielleicht beantworten könnt und eure Tipps.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Xilence Interceptor Pro ( Bis vor Kurzen noch ein Phantom 410 , war mir aber zu klein ^^ )

Harware :
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T ( Wird bald gegen ein FX ersetzt)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
Ram: 4 x G.Skill RipJaws X 4GB 1866 MHz ( laufen auf 1600mhz 9-10-9)
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ 
Netzteil: Voll Modular von Thermateck
Lüfter: 2 stk NF-A14 PWM , 4stk bequiet SilentWings Pure 12cm, 2 Vorinstalliere vom Gehäuse Front,


Die 2 Lüfter die Vorinstalliert sind, diese Stören mich diese machen schon öfters mal Starke Vibrationen. Daher die frage weiß jemand welche guten Leisen Lüfter passen hier ? Meine BeQuid sind zwar auch 12cm passen aber nicht in diese Klipp Vorrichtung sind wohl paa mm zu breit/hoch.


Welches 600-750 Watt Netzteil am besten auch Voll Modular und min 80Plus zerfikat könnt ihr Empfehlen ? Das ein leisen Lüfter hat und Leistung trotz dem bringt? 

Ich habe bei meiner Wasserkühlung leider immer noch nur den CPU dran, weil ich nicht wusste ob noch mal eine neue Graka ran kommt. Aber bald kommt auch die Graka und das Mainboard mit dran.  Damals im Phantom 410 hatte ich nicht sehr viel Platz daher hatte ich mich für diese Pumpen und Ausgleichsbehälter entschieden.

*Dual DC-LT - 5,25 Single Bay Station + Zwei Pumpen Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic*

Laufen bei mir nur bai 2700umd statt 3200. Dieser ist in einem 5,25 Schacht, kann ich hier irgend wie was machen um diesen Station etwas Verbessern kann ? Damit die Vibration nicht ans Gehäuse Übergeben wird. Oder könnt ihr eine andere Station Empfehlen ? Die man ins Gehäuse Baut und am besten die selben Pumpen rein passen ?????

Ich benutze vom Gehäuse die HDD Stationen, leider hör ich nicht ob davon auch Geräuche kommen. Habt ihr da Erfahrung ob man was verbessern kann ?


Was auch am Überlegen war ist eine Teil Dämung des Gehäuse. Das ich den Boden Däme, die Seiten Teile bis auf Fenster und Lüfter. So wie hinter den 5,25 Schächten die nicht genutzt werden.



Was habt ihr noch für Tipps alle ??

Zu den Lüftern die 2 am Seiten Teil und das am Hinterteil , so wie das im Deckel sind mit Akasa AK-MX003 Vibrationsdämpfer befestigt zur Vibrations verringerung. 
Die an der Front werden leider nur Dran geklippt und die Leiseren Bequid die hier noch habe passen nicht schade.
Und die am Radiator sind NF-A14 PWM Lüfter 2 stk ! Laufen bei 1200.  

2Lüfter vom Radiator und der im Deckel + die 2 Pumpen laufen über die Lüftersteuerung. Rest laufen über die Anschlüsse vom HDD Case.


----------



## Basell (5. April 2016)

Z.b das Problem mit den Lüftern die keine Steuerung haben will ich mir entweder zweite Lüftersteuerung für das Laufwerksschacht kaufen oder diesen hier NZXT Grid+ V2, 6fach-Lufterverteiler mit CAM-Steuerungssoftware könnt ihr den Empfehlen ? Kann man dne gut einstellen ?


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

Pumpen kannst immer entkoppeln mit Schaumstoff und doppelklebeband oder Heißkleber - den Phenom durch nen FX zu ersetzen lohnt sich performance technisch nicht wirklich warte lieber noch bis zum Zen
habe von nem 8150 auf nen 1100T zurückgewechselt und dann direkt zu nem i7 - spreche als aus (Bench-)Erfahrung.
Die vorinstallierten Lüfter kannst ja auch einfach mal auf 7V laufen lassen dann sollten die deutlich leiser und vibratonsärmer sein.
Bei NTs bin ich grade nicht Up2Date


----------



## Basell (5. April 2016)

Bin leider ein AMD Fan  Auch wenn Intel auch gute Leistung bringt, dazu müste ich hier auch ein neues Board kaufen will ich nicht  
Neue CPU ist dafür weil ich gerne mein 1866mhz ram nutzen will was dieser hier nicht Unterstützt. 


Die Station wird im 5,25 Schacht Installiert und ist kaum bewegbar, wie soll ich den dort Schaumstoff dazwischen machen ?


----------



## Basell (5. April 2016)

Es haben doch normal so viele User das Gehäuse damals gehabt ! 
Daher müssten doch hier viele Profis da sein.


----------



## Basell (8. April 2016)

-- push --


----------



## cerbero (10. April 2016)

Basell schrieb:


> Es haben doch normal so viele User das Gehäuse damals gehabt !


"Normal" ?
Wenn wir hier von diesem hässlichen Kasten sprechen, haben den vermutlich nicht mehr viele unterm Tisch stehen. (Der is aber sowas von 2012... )
 Warum man ein Phantom 410 gegen den getauscht hat ist genug Diskussionsgrund...

Versuchen wir es anders herum: WAS macht in deinem Gehäuse denn Krach ? Kasten aufmachen, nebendran bleiben und mal genauer hinhören was scheppert/brummt/vibriert. Lüfter kann man zum Beispiel auch mal kurz anhalten um die Auszuschließen. Oder eben abkabeln. Wenn die Frontlüfter von 2012 sind dürften allein die eine Lärmquelle sein

Festplatten: einfach mal alle EXTERN lagern und dann probehören. Ich  hab so zuletzt einen ziemlich "Brummer" ausgesondert. Aber meist sind  extra Laufwerkskäfige wie in dem Gehäuse ausreichend entkoppelt.

So offen wie die Front des Gehäuses ist, bringt dir eine Teildämmung kaum etwas. Generell sollte man eher die Ursachen des Lärms suchen und reduzieren, das bringt deutlich mehr als das Dämmen.

das Aufrüsten zu einem FX: Spar dir den Aufwand, schau das du diesem Sommer/Herbst auf die neue AMD-Plattform ZEN umsteigst, davon hast du deutlich mehr. Ebenso dürfte deine Stromrechnung sich freuen.

Den Netzteilnamen find ich nicht mal... da ist wohl ein Tippfehler drin. 

Genereller Tip: Lies deinen Text vorm Posten selber noch mal, vielleicht mit 5 Minuten Zeitabstand, deine Schreibweise ist etwas anstrengend.


----------



## Basell (11. April 2016)

Da ich viel Verbaue 
ca 8 HDD  Brauch ich ein Großes Gehäuse und das Phantom mag ich net so . finde das jetztige besser
Die Lüfter Vorne sind gar nicht so laut wil l sie aber trotz dem austauschen suche nur noch die richtigen maßen dafür weil die bequet einfach nicht passen wollen trotz gleicher größe

Es sieht so aus das es das 5,25 Ausgleichbehalter ist mit den Pumpen wenn ich die Runter regle ist kaum noch was zu hören


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2016)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto vom Innenraum. 
Warum hast du überhaupt 2 Pumpen?


----------



## Zoon (11. April 2016)

8 Festplatten WTF? Die zusammen machen bestimmt das schöne Brummkonzert, zieh mal alle HDDs ab ausser die Systemplatte und starte die Kiste nochmal, wird bestimmt schon einiges leiser sein. Und das Thermaltake Netzteil wird auch der zweite Brummkreisel sein.


----------



## Basell (15. April 2016)

Werde später Fotos einstellen,
denke mal es wird schon an Lautstärke Verlieren so bald der Ausgleichsbehälter mit den 2 Pumpen aus dem 5,25 Schacht verschwindet und gegen eine Schöne neue Pumpe die leise ist ausgetauscht wird. Mit einem Sandwitch am boden. Dauern doch woche oder zwei bis das bei mir passiert.

Was ich hier fragen möchte ich nutze ja Hot Swap Käfige bei mir. Wie heißen die Ganz Körper Gummis für die HDD ?? Die kenne ich von Früher noch, die möchte ich gerne holen und zwischen Käfig und HDD machen um auch da schon mal bissen was raus zu holen.

Werde auch eine weitere Lüftersteuerung holen die auch für meine 4pin Lüfter geeignet sind. Um diese dann auch ein kleines bissen runter zu regeln.


Wegen  meiner Dämmung Idee, ich wusste das dies überhaupt nichts bringt oder wenig  Habe mir einfach gedacht wenn ich z.b die Rechte Seite und alle Ungenutzten Stellen damit beklebe das dann auch hier so 2-5% Laufstärke vielleicht verloren geht.


----------



## Basell (18. April 2016)

Hier die Bilder ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und auch ein Video, also ich finde man hört eig nur die Pumpen.
Besonders wo ich hinter sie ging im Video merkte man es sofort





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iityImUT5q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1988_Marc (28. Mai 2016)

Also ich nutze in der Tür 2 120er Enemax T.B. Apollish in rot @500rpm.
In der Seite und hinten 3 Bequiet 140er Silendwings 2 @500rpm und für die Radis 7 120er Silendwings 2 @700rpm.
Als Lüftersteuerung nutze ich die Aerocool 2100Touch die hat ordentlich power 5x 25Watt.
Ich habe zwar weniger HDDs im Case. Aber entweder ist es die aqua XT oder es sind die Laufwerke die krach machen.


----------



## Basell (28. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist es wohl die Pumpe im 5,25 Laufwerk  daher habe ich auch ne neue Pumpe die bald rein kommt  die schön kräftig entkoppelt wird


----------

